# What STD is/are a deal breaker



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

Chancroid, Chlamydia, Cytomegalovirus (CMV), Genital Warts, Gonorrhea, Hepatitis B, Herpes, HIV & AIDS, Human Papillomavirus (HPV), Intestinal Parasites, Molluscum Contagiosum, Pelvic Inflammatory Disease (PID), Pubic Lice (Crabs), Scabies, Syphilis, Trichomoniasis (Trich)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

stylicho said:


> Chancroid, Chlamydia, Cytomegalovirus (CMV), Genital Warts, Gonorrhea, Hepatitis B, Herpes, HIV & AIDS, Human Papillomavirus (HPV), Intestinal Parasites, Molluscum Contagiosum, Pelvic Inflammatory Disease (PID), Pubic Lice (Crabs), Scabies, Syphilis, Trichomoniasis (Trich)


Wow - you made a list! :fall
I have never even heard of some of those.

KTD -> mono.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

Feel free to turn it into a poll milleniumman. I can't do it via phone.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

stylicho said:


> Feel free to turn it into a poll milleniumman. I can't do it via phone.


List them all? Can people pick more than one?
Are you at Mardi Gras? :lol


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Everything except HPV I guess, since pretty much everyone has that anyway.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

> List them all? Can people pick more than one? Are you at Mardi Gras?


All of them. We're going full throttle :lol. Not at Mardi Gras. Too many STDs hahaha.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

All of the above.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

rymo said:


> Everything except HPV I guess, since pretty much everyone has that anyway.





Revenwyn said:


> All of the above.


Make sure to VOTE VOTE VOTE

It's the Mardi Gras Primary!!!! :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

stylicho said:


> All of them. We're going full throttle :lol. Not at Mardi Gras. Too many STDs hahaha.


Well, due to your SASsiness - I will give you beads anyway!!!! :yay


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

I'd say any that aren't curable. I don't know what all of these are... but some can be fixed with a round of antibiotics.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

rymo said:


> Everything except HPV I guess, since pretty much everyone has that anyway.


I read 80% of people who are sexually active have HPV


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

> Everything except HPV I guess, since pretty much everyone has that anyway.


It has been estimated that about 20% of the population have genital herpes and 90% have oral herpes (cold sores).
Apparently herpes is even more prevalent.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Um, there is a change in candidate, and two more got in because they sued to get their way in


----------



## g0t Anxiety (May 16, 2010)

Revenwyn said:


> All of the above.


:ditto


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Ew..to all the above.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

There are tropical diseases in there and stuff :lol


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

ryobi said:


> I read 80% of people who are sexually active have HPV


This must mean that 80% of all people who are sexually active have had more than one partner, and that one of those people must have had more than one partner.

If you are in a relationship with someone who has never done anything and you haven't either, then there's no problem.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

> If you are in a relationship with someone who has never done anything and you haven't either, then there's no problem.


Some STDs are highly infectious and don't require intercourse to be spread. There is also the parent to child contraction.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

These should be separated by type.

*Can be cured with antibiotics:*
Gonorrhea, Chlamydia, Syphilis, Chancroid

*There is a vaccine:*
Hepatitis B, Human Papillomavirus (HPV)=Genital Warts and Cervical cancer

*Can be treated easily:*
Pubic Lice (is disappearing because most people have little to no pubes nowadays), Trichomoniasis, Scabies (not really an STD), Molluscum Contagiosum (not an STD really), Intestinal Parasites(not an STD really)

*No cure:*
Herpes, HIV & AIDS

Cytomegalovirus (CMV)- I have never heard of this one.

Pelvic Inflammatory Disease (PID)- this is a generic term for any of a number of infections


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

stylicho said:


> It has been estimated that about 20% of the population have genital herpes and 90% have oral herpes (cold sores).
> Apparently herpes is even more prevalent.


I've read that most people get oral herpes as a kid when their mom/dad/grandma kissed them on the mouth.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

> I've read that most people get oral herpes as a kid when their mom/dad/grandma kissed them on the mouth.


I haven't read that but I assume it could be true. The stats on it are vague. I've read that 50 to 90% of the population has it. That's quite a variance. And genital herpes is much lower, near the 20% range. Also, if parents do have herpes they have to be very careful not to transmit it to a newborn since it can be fatal to a newborn.


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

All of them. Duh


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Revenwyn said:


> If you are in a relationship with someone who has never done anything and you haven't either, then there's no problem.


Yeah but how many people does that apply to?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

srschirm said:


> Yeah but how many people does that apply to?


And you can also get oral herpes without having actual sex.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

All the above

Lmao


----------



## missalyssa (Jun 18, 2011)

I wouldn't get with anyone if they have an active STD, but many are cureable with antibiotics or other treatments. So, as long as they have had the treatment and are symptom free for over a couple of months it wouldn't be a deal-breaker.

I could not be with someone with HIV/AIDS, herpes type 2, or genital warts.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

meganmila said:


> And you can also get oral herpes without having actual sex.


Which is another reason it's irrational to panic about STDs.


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

rymo said:


> Everything except HPV I guess, since pretty much everyone has that anyway.


This.

I'm rather surprised at the genital herpes response rate. :sus


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

offbyone said:


> I'm rather surprised at the genital herpes response rate. :sus


Me too, that'd be a big no for me.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

> I'm rather surprised at the genital herpes response rate.


That's because I asked milleniumman to separate oral and genital herpes after the poll was created. So oral herpes got all the original herpes votes while genital herpes went to zero lol. Also, mononucleosis was added at that time.


----------



## tjames (Jan 31, 2012)

Doesn't HPV cause genital warts. Some of these you can get without sex. I had Molluscum Contagium for two years. I got it from the sauna of a gym while I was sexually inactive. I guess if I really loved the person I could deal with any STD. We would definitely have to speak to a doctor before having protected sex if they had HIV or Hepatitis C since they can kill you. I knew one HIV positive dude who has been sexually active with his wife for seven years. They practice safe sex and she has yet to contract it. I would choose actual true love over rejecting someone just because they have an STD.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Well, I am afraid of ALL burning sensations - even if they are from my toaster oven.


----------



## Louis (Jun 30, 2009)

HIV, 

The rest can be cured/vaccinated and herpes usually needs to be during an outbreak to infect you. Frankly if you see things down their that dont belong stay away...


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Lol interesting thread... I feel bad for the people that actually have these diseases and if they are reading this thread.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Louis said:


> HIV,
> 
> The rest can be cured/vaccinated and herpes usually needs to be during an outbreak to infect you. Frankly if you see things down their that dont belong stay away...


This is basically how I feel too.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

> Lol interesting thread... I feel bad for the people that actually have these diseases and if they are reading this thread.


I'm pretty sure I have oral herpes. It was a gift from some sk### I met on plentyoffish lol. She didn't tell me she had it and it was almost as if she tried to pass the disease off onto me by rubbing her tongue all along my gum line. I wouldn't naturally blame somebody else but how it went down made me think she knew she had it. I knew I shouldn't have went to see her but she kept on begging me. And that's why I said I won't touch a dating website with a ten foot pole from now on. Well I guess I just ruined my chances with any females on sas lol.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

stylicho said:


> I'm pretty sure I have oral herpes. It was a gift from some sk### I met on plentyoffish lol. She didn't tell me she had it and it was almost as if she tried to pass the disease off onto me by rubbing her tongue all along my gum line. I wouldn't naturally blame somebody else but how it went down made me think she knew she had it. I knew I shouldn't have went to see her but she kept on begging me. And that's why I said I won't touch a dating website with a ten foot pole from now on. Well I guess I just ruined my chances with any females on sas lol.


Could've been anything. And no you didn't ruin them if they are educated about such things.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

> Could've been anything. And no you didn't ruin them if they are educated about such things.


Appreciate the advice, advice-giver extraordinaire . But I'm pretty sure that's what I have. The symptoms aren't that bad, like a large pimple at the corner of the mouth maybe twice a year. And it can be prevented with a natural herbal drop called H-Balm if you put it on at the beginning of an outbreak.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

stylicho said:


> I'm pretty sure I have oral herpes. It was a gift from some *sk###* I met on plentyoffish lol. She didn't tell me she had it and it was almost as if *she tried to pass the disease off onto me by rubbing her tongue all along my gum line.* I wouldn't naturally blame somebody else but how it went down made me think she knew she had it. I knew I shouldn't have went to see her but she kept on begging me. And that's why I said I won't touch a dating website with a ten foot pole from now on. Well I guess I just ruined my chances with any females on sas lol.


:spit
Stylicho - I feel bad for you, but that statement was hilarious.
"Along the gum line" as opposed to other areas of the mouth.


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

you don't need to put both herpes and crabs on there. crabs is the slang term for herpes


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

> Stylicho - I feel bad for you, but that statement was hilarious."Along the gum line" as opposed to other areas of the mouth.


Yeah, well it was still weird. Let's just put it that way. Now that I know I probably have it I'm going to inform any girl, if I do date again, that I have it. I think only a ****ing sadist wouldn't tell somebody they have something if they know they have it.


> you don't need to put both herpes and crabs on there. crabs is the slang term for herpes


Incorrect. Crabs actually crawl around and look like minature crabs. Herpes is a virus.


----------



## InMyDreams55 (Apr 1, 2011)

Ummm ALL OF THEM.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

cold fission cure said:


> you don't need to put both herpes and crabs on there. crabs is the slang term for herpes


Crabs are lice on the hair down there.
Herpes is a virus.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

stylicho said:


> Yeah, well it was still weird. Let's just put it that way. Now that I know I probably have it I'm going to inform any girl, if I do date again, that I have it. I think only a ****ing sadist wouldn't tell somebody they have something if they know they have it.


I would get tested for it before actually saying anything. I actually have something similar to it (actually, they're boils that scab over - when my nose gets inflamed from a cold. I don't think it's herpes. I haven't done anything to get them.


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

wickedlovely said:


> Honestly people are going to think I'm so weird for this but none of them are a deal breaker. If the guy isn't out screwing incredible amounts of women for sport then I'd be fine with it. The fact that he was honest with me about it would gain him a lot of respect. As long as we took precautions and he went to get treatment for it I wouldn't be too bothered. As for the ones without cures my opinion is still the same - we'd simply take the necessary precautions. I feel terrible for people who have STDs and not all of them get them from being promiscuous.


Well, my personal trepidation isn't from judgement.

I just don't have STDs and would like to keep it that way, heh. If they are cured (or can be) they don't have the STD anymore and it's a non-issue. I just don't want to get herpes or have to deal with that in a relationship, for example.

I agree it's terrible for the person with the disease, but I guess I just feel the risk is too great. If I found out after falling in love with them? Or they got something while we were together? I definitely wouldn't leave them unless it was because they were cheating on me or an irreconcilable hardcore drug addict or something. But if I found out a new partner had an incurable STD and I wasn't emotionally attached at all? I wouldn't enter the relationship, likely.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I'm pretty sure I have oral herpes. It was a gift from some sk### I met on plentyoffish lol. She didn't tell me she had it and it was almost as if she tried to pass the disease off onto me by rubbing her tongue all along my gum line. I wouldn't naturally blame somebody else but how it went down made me think she knew she had it. I knew I shouldn't have went to see her but she kept on begging me. And that's why I said I won't touch a dating website with a ten foot pole from now on. Well I guess I just ruined my chances with any females on sas lol. 

I appreciate your honesty Stylicho just cause I have oral herpes. 
I've had it for about 15 years and I have always been upfront about it. 
L-lysine a supplement is supposed to be quite helpful and cut down the time that it exists for. Thankfully, there are sites just like this site for people who have these things. 
I would not wish it on my worst enemy. It's why I try not to be in relationships.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

> I appreciate your honesty Stylicho just cause I have oral herpes. I've had it for about 15 years and I have always been upfront about it. L-lysine a supplement is supposed to be quite helpful and cut down the time that it exists for. Thankfully, there are sites just like this site for people who have these things. I would not wish it on my worst enemy. It's why I try not to be in relationships.


You got it at a young age. I've read about the amino acid L-lysine. Apparently you have to take it regularly to prevent an outbreak, but it won't do much of anything once an outbreak has already occured. They say the amino acid arginine does the opposite and actually can trigger an outbreak :stu. Have you tried H-Balm? That will stop it in its tracks if you put it on right at the beginning of an outbreak.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

stylicho said:


> Appreciate the advice, advice-giver extraordinaire . But I'm pretty sure that's what I have. The symptoms aren't that bad, like a large pimple at the corner of the mouth maybe twice a year. And it can be prevented with a natural herbal drop called H-Balm if you put it on at the beginning of an outbreak.


Haha. :yes

Yeah I know it isn't that bad, unfortunately there is a stigma to some people though. Heck, half or more people have it...so it should be nothing to worry about.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

wickedlovely said:


> Honestly people are going to think I'm so weird for this but none of them are a deal breaker. If the guy isn't out screwing incredible amounts of women for sport then I'd be fine with it. The fact that he was honest with me about it would gain him a lot of respect. As long as we took precautions and he went to get treatment for it I wouldn't be too bothered. As for the ones without cures my opinion is still the same - we'd simply take the necessary precautions. I feel terrible for people who have STDs and not all of them get them from being promiscuous.


Good mature attitude.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

Any that cannot be completely cured


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

srschirm said:


> Yeah but how many people does that apply to?


That is why it's good to wait until marriage, if for no other reason.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

If you have oral herpes, you just have to be careful about going down on someone. You can get oral herpes (HSV-1) on your genitals. For some reason genital herpes has a much bigger stigma than oral herpes.


----------



## Johny (Dec 21, 2010)

Ladies you have nothing to worry about


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Revenwyn said:


> That is why it's good to wait until marriage, if for no other reason.


 Most STDs are a minor annoyance. Not worth missing out on life.


----------



## Maxine79 (Mar 9, 2013)

Anything that's viral and can't be cured such as HIV/AIDS, genital herpes and the like could be a deal breaker for some and that's understandable but seriously if you educate yourself and play it safe your chances of actually getting these diseases are pretty slim..

As for oral herpes (type 1) about 80% of the population has and it can be caught at any time in life, the best thing to do when you have a cold sore is not to go down on your partner because apparently you can transmit the virus from the mouth to the genitals. Other than that it'd be pretty hard to find someone who *doesn't* have type 1 herpes which is easily treated with ointments and **** anyway, to choose not to date someone because of that is stupid and you'd only be limiting yourself to 20% of the population worldwide who supposedly don't have it..

As for those like chlamydia, gonorrhea, crabs and the like can very easily treated and cured with no long term affects if someone addresses it early enough..

Sel x


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

I have no STDs and I'd like to keep it that way


All of the above


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

all of them


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

All of them. I've never had an STD and I don't want to risk catching one.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

Any and all of them.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

All of them are dealbreakers for me


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

I only know one third of these >_>


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

I've always found it interesting how harshly people judge STDs. If such a large portion of the population is infected, then chances are many infected people are doing the slandering.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

If my partner had one such illness it would not be a deal breaker.


----------



## starburst93 (Dec 1, 2012)

Some of these aren't even STDs, like scabies. 

The only deal breaker for me is AIDS, but i'm not going to have sex with someone who has the other STDs until they receive treatment for it (or for herpes theres no outbreak).


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I didn't know Mono was an STD. I had Mono and was very very tired for a couple months.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Pregnancy.

_Ooooh I'm so edgy._


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> I would get tested for it before actually saying anything. I actually have something similar to it (actually, they're boils that scab over - when my nose gets inflamed from a cold. I don't think it's herpes. I haven't done anything to get them.


Herpes is often contracted in completely nonsexual interaction. People don't even need to have eruptions to be shedding the virus.



missamanda said:


> I've always found it interesting how harshly people judge STDs. If such a large portion of the population is infected, then chances are many infected people are doing the slandering.


Many people who have HIV don't know they have it until they develop AIDS.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lacking Serotonin said:


> I didn't know Mono was an STD. I had Mono and was very very tired for a couple months.


 I thought it was a kissing disease.
LS - did you make out with too many ladies? All that spit-swapping! :lol

Well, it's a scary thing to get from the sounds of it. I heard one girl had it for SIX MONTHS! OMG! How in the world can someone handle that for six months?! At least it goes away and doesn't mean sterility or compromised immune system and stuff, but sheesh.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sacrieur said:


> Herpes is often contracted in completely nonsexual interaction. People don't even need to have eruptions to be shedding the virus.
> 
> Many people who have HIV don't know they have it until they develop AIDS.


 Well, I don't think I have herpes. It only occurs when the skin at my nose gets irritated....there's bacteria in the nose, too, which could also be a factor. Herpes is unpredictable and occurs in other areas, too.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Yea any of them would be a deal breaker. I'm clean and I'd like to stay clean


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

All of them


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


> Pregnancy.
> 
> _Ooooh I'm so edgy._


:lol


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Any/all.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Actually, I've got mono but I've never had sex. Closest thing was kissing. Even so, I got it before then probably from when I drank something someone shared with me. I guess that would be the exception.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

all of them.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> Well, I don't think I have herpes. It only occurs when the skin at my nose gets irritated....there's bacteria in the nose, too, which could also be a factor. Herpes is unpredictable and occurs in other areas, too.


Herpes is pretty easy to spot. Coldsores are a fairly unique symptom. They have a characteristic scabbing, redness, and multiple small white lesions.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I got it when I had my first gf lol. I wouldn't say I liked having Mono, but it's better than a cold. Better than any other sickness I've had.


----------



## silverstreak (Sep 10, 2013)

None if I can help it.

On a side note, how many of you guys would make a new partner get an STD test before having sex with them? It has crossed my mind a few times..


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

^ How would you make someone get an STD?


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

There is a stigma, but understandably since we are talking about communicable diseases.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

I don't know... all?


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

They're all deal breakers. Sure, some you could have taken vaccines for, and some do have cures, but then you could have got then it fixed before wanting to sleep with anyone else.



silverstreak said:


> None if I can help it.
> 
> On a side note, how many of you guys would make a new partner get an STD test before having sex with them? It has crossed my mind a few times..


The ****? Why?



Jesuszilla said:


> ^ How would you make someone get an STD?


There are sites for people collecting and exchanging stds. Not even kidding.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Any, just get it cleaned up man.


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

Just pubic egg lice.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

i love that scabies is an option


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

None of them lol. I'd be much more scared of getting an ugly girl pregnant than catching an STD.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

Well if someone has a contagious treatable infection I'm not having sex with them until they get treated. Herpes is everywhere and many people get it with no symptoms (including genital herpes). The numbers I heard for contraction of genital herpes within your lifetime is much higher than the 20% others are quoting but with no symptoms in many of the people who get it accurate numbers are hard. It also is difficult to test for if you don't have an active infection so 20% is probably the number of people who did get symptoms, did go to the clinic with an active infection, and did get an accurate positive result when tested. That cuts out a lot of possible other infected people. HPV is pretty much unavoidable but has many strains with usually no obvious symptoms if any symptoms at all. I have been vaccinated against the ones most common to cause cervical cancer.

Given the person would get treated before sex for anything curable, HIV/AIDs is really the only one I worry about. I still might have sex with someone who has it if we were careful but it is a bit riskier than the others. Most STDs are not as big of deal as many think and most are fairly easy to avoid. I would not have sex with anyone who had not been recently tested for STDs and I would use a condom until we are in a serious relationship and have both been tested since our last partner.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

This is terrifying. I might be a virgin forever, I'll be so scared if she might have stds. Add that to all my other fears, I might never have sex.


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> This is terrifying. I might be a virgin forever, I'll be so scared if she might have stds. Add that to all my other fears, I might never have sex.


Indeed! The fear..


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Every single one of them. Somehow, through both of my ex-wives cheating and f-ing around, I've managed to dodge all those bullets.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

i wanna give you a sexually transmitted bacon sandwich


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Anything on that list is an automatic very very long distance relationship.


----------



## mishapisha (Aug 27, 2015)

I thought one of them was just another name for a more serious version of a cold-like sickness... awkward. All of the above.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Any that I don't already have 

Ha ha ha ha ha ha ah ah aha ha ah ah 

I don't actually have any but if I did I'd be happy to share them 

Ha ha ah aha ha ah aha ha aha ha ha


----------



## HilarityEnsues (Oct 4, 2012)

Any of the above. 

If you have an STD I'm going to think you're a *****. 

Lets face it, the majority of STD's get contracted due to risky sexual behavior. 

Small fraction of them are due to not using protection with an S/O who didn't reveal it to the victim or those who were born with it. 

If a girl with herpes tried to kiss me I'd attach wax lips to a selfie stick and be like "*****, this is as close as you're getting!"


----------

